# Pot Belly's 70 watt HPS grow



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

Going to start on another little grow journal.  This one consists of a WWxNB female plant LST'd in similar fashion to my other grows.  Same nutes, soil, etc......  I'm going to try one 70 watt HPS to see what my yeild will be.

She is still vegging and will be several weeks before she goes into flower.  She's been topped, and is recovering from the stress.  She's got to green up a bit, so N is on the menu.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

cool , pullin up a chair.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck


----------



## smokybear (Mar 4, 2008)

I will be subscribing to this thread to keep tabs on your progress. I hope everything goes well for you. Some N will definitely make her look much better. She is looking good though my friend. Keep us posted. Until then, grow it big. Take care.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*Looking good PB. Here's some GREEN MOJO for the young lady.   Should get a nice yield off her using that 70 watt hps. :hubba: *


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

:clap: cool ill be :watchplant:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking good PB. Here's some GREEN MOJO for the young lady.  Should get a nice yield off her using that 70 watt hps. :hubba: *


 
Thanks for the MOJO bruthah.:aok: 

This will be my first attempt to flower a WWxNB, _and_ using only one 70 Watt hps for flowering. This will be a "don't knock it till ya try it" kinda grow. I am hoping to get at least 2 to 2.5 oz off her at harvest, but we'll see. 

Veg, baby, veg .......Oh yea, she is vegging under a 70 watt MH at the moment.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet, this will be interesting!  Good luck man, I'll be watching.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey everyone - update on our vegging WW x NB.  She's perking up with some green color, and starting to come out of her shell with some growth.  Grow, baby, grow.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

EASY!!!! WWxNB is White Widow x Northern Bright yea?

I'll pull up a chair for this one... Is this the only plant under the 70 watter? And I take it its a clone, or was it grown from seed? How old is she now?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> EASY!!!! WWxNB is White Widow x Northern Bright yea?
> 
> I'll pull up a chair for this one... Is this the only plant under the 70 watter? And I take it its a clone, or was it grown from seed? How old is she now?


 
Hehe. Good try. White Widow x NorthernBerry (which is a x of Northern Lights and Blueberry.):hubba: 

She'll be the only one in flower under the 70 watter. Grown from seed, I put a cutting off her in a cup of water in my flowerbox and it showed pistils in 6 days. She popped the surface from seed about 2 1/2 months ago.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

hehe cool, thanks for correcting me, i'm sure there is a strain northern bright but yea northern beryy makes more sense!  Sounds nice though  How many lumens does that 70watter give out?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hehe cool, thanks for correcting me, i'm sure there is a strain northern bright but yea northern beryy makes more sense!  Sounds nice though  How many lumens does that 70watter give out?


 
70 watt HPS = 6,300 lumens.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey PB nice grow as always. Can you show me what your 70 watt HPs looks like. I bought a 70w HPS at Home Depot a while back i may start using that depending on how this grow goes. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 12, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Hey PB nice grow as always. Can you show me what your 70 watt HPs looks like. I bought a 70w HPS at Home Depot a while back i may start using that depending on how this grow goes. Keep up the good work.


 
That light you have is the same one sold everywhere.  You've got the right one.  I gutted my light and remote mounted the socket, and ballast.  When my current plant in flower comes out, I will swap out the 150 w HPS that's in there now, and install the 70 watt'er.  I've got a few more days before that happens.  I'll get you a pic when I make the swap

Thanks for stopping in bbb


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey PB what ballast you got for that 70 watter and where did you get it from? Was it ordered or available in a store?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2008)

Lookin good PB, yep those lil 70watters are nice. Thorn you can get em at Home Depot. They got 50W HPS and 70W HPS some have up to 150W they are flood lights. You can also get em at a local electrical company too  They "should" come with the bulb as well. Basically a buck a watt for those lil one...50 for a 50W and 70 for a 70W of course prices can and will vary. but you can count on payin at most that much.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

MmmMMmm, yummy!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey PB what ballast you got for that 70 watter and where did you get it from? Was it ordered or available in a store?


 
What Mutt said.  To a "T".


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2008)

Good looking lady PB.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Update plz? i am high.....


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey everyone - update on the grow.  

She's growing really well, and starting to put out those first-week-in-flower pistils.  

Can tell there's something else other than short afghani genes under her hood - she is a fast grower that needs some serious LST management.  So far so good.

Here are some pics..........


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking great Pot Belly. Great job with her. Going to be some very nice buds here in the next few weeks. Keep us posted on her. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## liermam (Mar 23, 2008)

So with a 70W or low wattage HPS, do you need to have a seperate ballast? Would plugging these into a normal lamp socket work, as they are such low wattage?

This might be a decent alternative to my one-plant CFL grows.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 23, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> So with a 70W or low wattage HPS, do you need to have a seperate ballast? Would plugging these into a normal lamp socket work, as they are such low wattage?
> 
> This might be a decent alternative to my one-plant CFL grows.


 
Yes, a separate ballast is required to operate a 70 watt HPS or any HID light for that matter.

I know the base for the socket is the same size as a standard E26 (not mogule) light bulb base, but I would stick with a socket rated for HID use. It can handle the high voltage starting requirement without arcing inside the fixture. If you get an HPS low wattage security light (50, 70, 100, 150, etc,) all items you need are already in the package.

It _is_ a decent alternative to a one-plant cfl grow as HPS lumens per watt are more than cfl's. The heat is relatively equivelant when comparing the two lights of equal lumen output.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 23, 2008)

shes one beautiful lady :woohoo:
eace:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Genius PB. I swear this is some of the finest cultivating i've seen with just a 70w. Shoot me some tips.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey BBP - thanks for stopping in my little corner over here.  Aside from the really awesome genetics of this strain,   Here is some of the stuff that works for me:  

1) I like using balanced nute ratios, then I can tip the scale slightly and supplement with more N or PK nutes, depending on what stage of growth she's in.

2) About 1 and 1/2 gal soil container.  It's Fox Farm OF soil, but I have mixed coffee ground compost and other stuff, and reuse my soil from the grows, so it has changed into a "living mix".  The grow medium allows good drainage into a holding bin that allows the water to absorbe back into the grow medium 100% within 24 hours.  She drinks about 1/3 gal water every day.  I have to water every 24 hours.  If I miss a watering, the next 24 hours will give me a very dry rootball and a wilted plant.

3)  Temp during 'day' about 89 deg, 'night' at 75 deg.  Humidity about 30% day, 45% to 55% at 'night'.

4)  I top once at about 4 weeks old.  LST after topping to about 2 to 3 weeks into flower, then I leave them alone.  I make the branches go where I want, keeping the canopy at an even height and distance outwardly from the light.  The light is directly above the center of the plant.  I have mylar around the inside of the flowerbox.  It is also a box, and not a room or closet.  All of the light is directed to the plant with very little waste.  The light stays mounted, and the plant is raised or lowered to it with spacer blocks.


----------



## MiracleDro (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work PB


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, amazing plant! Looks like it's been grown by a professional, :aok: 

By the way, whats the lumen output on your 70 watt HPS?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 24, 2008)

that baby is healthy look'n, man :aok:

right on, man....


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 25, 2008)

:fly:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey, amazing plant! Looks like it's been grown by a professional, :aok:
> 
> By the way, whats the lumen output on your 70 watt HPS?


 
Hey MeNtAlPaTiEnT - Just having fun here.  No where near a pro, but learning every day

A 70 w HPS puts out 6300 lumens.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey PB looks great bro tell you this them plants you be growing love your green thumb  looks great for 70watt hps now i think you can also use a 150 in that too right well i know the one i have you can   but anyways nice grow bro be looking forward to watching this grow on bro peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> that baby is healthy look'n, man :aok:
> 
> right on, man....


 
Thanks for stopping in, crazy.   She's not messing around with filling out.  

PB


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

Way to grow bro :aok: shes going to be a mini monster here real soon.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey PB looks great bro tell you this them plants you be growing love your green thumb looks great for 70watt hps now i think you can also use a 150 in that too right well i know the one i have you can  but anyways nice grow bro be looking forward to watching this grow on bro peace


 
Whaddup Sticky - Great to see you step in for a visit.  You bet I could use a 150 watt.   This grow is an experiment to see what a 70 watt'er will do.  I want to shed some 'light' on just how well a 70 watt HPS will do if you can capture and focus all those lumens down on your plant.  

PB


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

hey buddy, she is looking great! I cannot wait to see some buddage developing 

By chance do you know how many litres there are in a gallon? I'm trying to work out best pot size for my plants but i don't work in gallons and i'm so confused :stoned:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Way to grow bro :aok: shes going to be a mini monster here real soon.


 
Hey Dubbs  Thanks for stopping in too.  Kinda have a micro-macro grow, or is it a macro-micro grow?     I'm going to have to think about that one for a bit..............  

PB


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 25, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Whaddup Sticky - Great to see you step in for a visit. You bet I could use a 150 watt. This grow is an experiment to see what a 70 watt'er will do. I want to shed some 'light' on just how well a 70 watt HPS will do if you can capture and focus all those lumens down on your plant.
> 
> PB


i was just curious if you could switch the 70 to 150 like mine thanks for the answer i did use the 70 when i had the micro grow going they work great as you can see with yours   i want to add mine in with my 400 but I'm worried about the electric bill:shocked:  a 400hps and 150hps and eight cfls in the veg room think i would see a hike lol well grow on bro peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> By chance do you know how many litres there are in a gallon?


 
Hey Thorn - for this purpose, it is close enough to say that there are 4 litres in a gallon.  Something like 3.8, I think.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> i was just curious if you could switch the 70 to 150 like mine thanks for the answer i did use the 70 when i had the micro grow going they work great as you can see with yours  i want to add mine in with my 400 but I'm worried about the electric bill:shocked: a 400hps and 150hps and eight cfls in the veg room think i would see a hike lol well grow on bro peace


 
Yessir, if I had my drothers, I would either switch to a 150, or add it cause you can never have too much light when they get to vigorously growing. Heat issues are concern the more light you add, and of course the electric bill, too. But I'm sticking with the 70 because I'm fine tuning my grow to grow exactly the same amount I consume. It also helps with my electric bill.

If I had a choice in your situation, and electrical lighting efficiency was the utmost of concern, I would add up all the lumens you get with your cfl's, and replace them with an equivelant HPS light. You'll see that your wattage for the HPS will be lower, giving you a break on your electrical consumption. You've got a large area to light, so you'll need the lumens, of course creating more of a load on your electic bill.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lookin, nice.... So why do you wait 4 weeks to top? Cant you top earlier?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Lookin, nice.... So why do you wait 4 weeks to top? Cant you top earlier?


 
Very good question.  For several reasons...............

It's always good practice to never remove more than 1/3 of your plant at one time.  By the time 4 weeks has passed, my plants are big enough to cut the main stalk leaving 4 to 6 nodes.  It gives me a healthy cutting to root, or determine the plant's sex.

If the plant's sex is unknown, I use that cutting to determine it in my flowerbox.  I just stick the cutting in some water, and within 1 week, I will find out if I am a proud dad of a female.  If I have more than one cutting, it will be important to label each cutting to match with it's plant.

This way I get to keep my plant vegging, while training with the LST, and get it prepped to go into the flowerbox.:aok:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

I see, so you just throw it some water, and place it under 12/12? It can survive long enough in the water to determine sex, i thought it took around 7-11 days to determine sex?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I see, so you just throw it some water, and place it under 12/12? It can survive long enough in the water to determine sex, i thought it took around 7-11 days to determine sex?


 
Yes, the cutting goes in the cup of plain water with no nutes, and right into the flowerbox under 12/12. It does survive long enough. It might even start to root within another week, but sometimes the rooting won't take as energy in the cutting is split to making flowers, instead of just rooting.

I most always see flowers within 7 days. The males usually pop their cluster a day earlier than the females. This WW x NB strain produced a pistil visible with an eye loupe at 6 days under 12/12. Day 7 it was visible without magnification.

I'm sure some strains may require a few more days to produce flowers. Another issue with how quickly they show flowers is how well you have your flowerbox sealed from external light sources. A pinhole light leak is very detrimental to flower development during 'night'.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, did-not know how sensitive they were, so pitch black is the best you can get? And when you take your cutting, why don't you just root it and veg it for a week then place into flower and let it finish up in there?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, did-not know how sensitive they were, so pitch black is the best you can get? And when you take your cutting, why don't you just root it and veg it for a week then place into flower and let it finish up in there?


 
You're getting it - pitch black _is _the best you can get.:aok:

My cutting is really a sacrificial investment to me.  I could root it, and send it to flower, but the timing is off for me for that.  I get what I need out of the cutting when she reveals her sex.

But you could do any number of scenerios with your cutting.  Whatever works out for you.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks bro... How often do you change strains??


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish I could try them all but that will never happen.  Since I have one plant in flower at a time, I like to work with it and get to know what it will do-especially if it works for me.

Most of my grows have all been from bagseed - and I have learned from them.  I am very satisfied with my Afghani strain that I have now. I have another strain that I'm working with now, and that's it for a long while.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

I hear ya buddy... I wish I could try every strain too but thats just never gonna happen! Mind you i'm still young so you never know... But hey, any weed is good weed


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I hear ya buddy... I wish I could try every strain too but thats just never gonna happen! Mind you i'm still young so you never know... But hey, any weed is good weed


 
Hey Thorn - You are doing a heck of a job on your grows.  Keep it up and grow your own.  Nuttin' like smoking your own and knowing it doesn't have any junk in it, and also you know you are not wasting good money on overpriced street weed. 

Marijuana needs to be decriminalized as well as de-dollarized.  Be a _responsible_ personal grower and you are doing your part.:aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2008)

How's the plant lookin'?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Thorn - You are doing a heck of a job on your grows.  Keep it up and grow your own.  Nuttin' like smoking your own and knowing it doesn't have any junk in it, and also you know you are not wasting good money on overpriced street weed.
> 
> Marijuana needs to be decriminalized as well as de-dollarized.  Be a _responsible_ personal grower and you are doing your part.:aok:



Damn right bro well said! It sure does. And thanks for your kind words..i'm only on my well sort of 3rd grow. 1st i started 3 plants and got 2 females (one sativa, one indica just as i wanted to compare the difference (as back then i knew NOTHING lol)) didn't get much weight but it was damn good weed, second grow my big LST learning curve that turned out male lol and now my lowryders which will hopefully continue for a while, maybe even years, until i have my own place and can build myself a dank little set up and finally get to use my 150 watt hps with the knowledge i have now 

Keep it growing my friend


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Make a plan and stick to it!


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

lets she hows shes looking  update soon pleeeeeeasee please pretty pleease


----------



## Melissa (Apr 4, 2008)

:yeahthat: *carnt wait *:tokie:


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 4, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> lets she hows shes looking  update soon pleeeeeeasee please pretty pleease


 
Alright guys - you'll get an update.  I've been waiting till the site is running up to speed.  I think it's finally fixed now.  Tomorrow is update day. :aok:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

We will all be eagerly waiting to take a peek into the grow room my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are some pic's for this week's update.  Everything is doing well, and she's really growing.

We had a setback for 1 week though.  I switched the light timer to manually 'on' to do some work when the light turned off, and forgot to set it back to automatic.  So she had 24 hr light for one week without me knowing. (I never check on the garden during "night").  So unfortunately, flowering has been set back.  That was two weeks ago.  I don't think it caused too much of an issue with this plant since she was in week one of flower when it happened.

My Green Giant plant is ruined though.  Quit growing pistils, and started to re-veg.  It's nothing but a big handful of revegged funk.  I let it go past the harvest "window" anyway.   Live and learn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey PotBelly..Sorry for over filling your thank box...I realy enjoy your grows...sorry  to hear of Green Giant...I see you still useing those KIDS tote containers..I am interested in the clipping in water then into flower to determine sex..I thought they needed roots..next Sept  when I do another Bean grow thats what I waill do for sure..you only do 1 plant at a time? no wonder you like to clone..Happy Sunday and keep it GREEN my friend


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 6, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> sorry to hear of Green Giant.....I am interested in the clipping in water then into flower to determine sex..I thought they needed roots..you only do 1 plant at a time?


 
The Green Giant is a monster alright. Still haven't given her the chop. I think she's at 12 week in flower, but a bunch of non-smokable veg growth all of a sudden on top of bud out of the harvest window. She's just starting to grow pistils on top of all that mangy mess. She's ruint! That's why they call them grows experiments. No loss but only gain in experience. 

I have not needed roots for my cuttings to give me determination of sex IME. So far positive ID within 7 days from a mature plant donor.

I only do one plant at a time. I've found it maximizes my growspace, and gives me all the smoke I need. In fact, that's why I've downsized from a 150 Watt which gave me almost 2.5 oz, to this 70 watter. I'm trying to meet my smoking demand with no more pot on me than a bag's worth. Except for the stems, leaves, roots, and vegging mother that is "useless" to me for smoking.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 6, 2008)

Shes a low growin lil bush. Beautiful plant PB.


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's an update with pics.  So far so good.  About 5 or 6 weeks to go on flowering.


----------



## TuGsLovesBudS (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking good Pot Belly. Cant wait to see them buds fatten up.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 14, 2008)

looking great there man. those buds are coming along well. I've got my very first lowryder young bud pics up now


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks beautiful PB.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2008)

*Everything is looking great PB. :aok: The young ladies have a nice green color and some nice buds forming.   Your doing a great job mang keep it up. *


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Bud Shots Potybelly..i Think We Will Be Harvestin At The Same Time ..com On June Lol


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2008)

*she is looking stunning potbelly *:48:


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I've got my very first lowryder young bud pics up now


 
Sounds great.  I love to see buds develop on a new strain I haven't tried before.  I'll check them out.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

How wide is your baby?


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 15, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The young ladies have a nice green color and some nice buds forming.  *


 
Thanks guys.  This morning she started to show those frosty trichs this strain is well known for.   It's starting at this point when the growing gets really fun.  At least for me.

She has finally stopped growing.  Whew!  That extra week of unauthorized veg almost did me and that plant in!  She's hedged in there, I can't even pull her out of the box anymore without damage to the tops.


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> How wide is your baby?


 
Timmy, she's about 18 to 20 inches across at the canopy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice, you think its possible to LST 1 plant to a 3' X 2' area? And if so how long vegging it would it take... Thanks


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks good to me man :yay: on yet another success!


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 16, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice, you think its possible to LST 1 plant to a 3' X 2' area? And if so how long vegging it would it take... Thanks


 
One plant would easily fill out that area with LST.  And with good results.

Vegging time depends on lighting, strain, and other conditions.  I would grow the plant and LST/train/top, etc. until your laterals are trained 6 to 7 inches long from the trunk.  I make my laterals in veg at horizontal.  And top after the 4th node or so.  Or you could not top, and train the cola as a lateral shoot.  This would be about a 2 month veg from a clone that has been rooted.

EDIT***  Just noticed I didn't take your height into account.  If you have no height restrictions, you could let your plant grow to the edge of the space, then flip your lights to 12/12 and raise your light as your plant grows.  I have my light fixed, and lower my plant as it grows.


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 20, 2008)

Update on our WW x NB in flower.  So far so good.  She's getting some frosty trichs and starting to smell so good.  Such a healthy strain.  About 4 to 5 weeks to go.

Here are some pics.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2008)

They look fantastic Pot

great grow, well done


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

And that's only from 70w?:holysheep:  Awesome. What's your estimate on the yield?


----------



## Mutt (May 6, 2008)

Lookin great PB!!!
I love my lil 70W too....but I been adding CFL's and another 50W :hubba:
I love em cuz CFL's are even hotter and you get them nice thick buds.
Keep it Green bro.  Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## BurninHerb (May 6, 2008)

Sweet grow dude!  I use a gutted 150 watt HPS security light.


----------



## Pot Belly (May 6, 2008)

Update time! 

It's been a while since last update, but the WW x NB in flower is still going strong.  We are at 7.5 weeks in flower with 2.5 more to go.  This strain takes about 10 weeks from what I understand.

I have been using Tiger Bloom every other watering with no other nutes.  She is getting frosty and nice and tight in her nugs.


She has really put on the weight the last week in bloom.  Enjoy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2008)

Looking Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  my Friend...Looking forward to a Harvest in a couple weeks...thanks my friend


----------



## Pot Belly (May 6, 2008)

lorenzo said:
			
		

> And that's only from 70w?:holysheep: Awesome. What's your estimate on the yield?


 
Thanks.  I would say between 2 and 2.5 oz cured on the yield.


----------



## liermam (May 6, 2008)

70Watts? Under 10,000 Lumens? :holysheep:

Bullshit. I don't believe it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 6, 2008)

I believe it. Cannabis can suprise you sometimes... Plus, I believe he has a totally enclosed box, using the entirety of his lumens. None wasted.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Whats up PB. The ladies are looking great. Over the next few weeks them ladies are gonna swell right up on ya you watch.   We have about 9 or 10 Stoneybuds in flower right now. Here is a pic of one that will be coming down in about a week. :hubba:  *


----------



## Pot Belly (May 7, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> 70Watts? Under 10,000 Lumens? :holysheep:
> 
> Bullshit. I don't believe it.


 
Hey dude - I do have a totally enclosed box that is lined with Mylar on the ceiling, and sides of the box. That plant has been LST'd to take advantage of every bit of light. It's only one plant in there. 

If I get 2.5 oz off her, I'd be getting one gm/watt. Many here have already done that. I don't think I'll get it this go round, but I'm trying and hoping one day I can get it too. It has taken lots of trial and error, but I'm learning how to stuff an elephant in a small box with lower wattage HID.

That other ballast in the pic goes to my 70 watt MH which serves my veg box if you're hung up on the two ballasts.


----------



## Pot Belly (May 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PB. The ladies are looking great. Over the next few weeks them ladies are gonna swell right up on ya you watch.  We have about 9 or 10 Stoneybuds in flower right now. Here is a pic of one that will be coming down in about a week. :hubba: *


 
Yes - the calyxes are popping right before my eyes.  I can't wait.  Thanks guys for visiting.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

1g per watt can be done. You have to be an experienced grower with many previous grows under your belt before you get to this point. I believe it wholeheartedly. Just look at his results. Fantastic. Some truly great work. Nice job. Keep us posted. I'm looking forward to a smoke report here very soon. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (May 7, 2008)

yea man nice going she is looking absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## Growdude (May 7, 2008)

Very nice, would never guess it was done with only 70 watts.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 8, 2008)

how many plants u got under that 70w?looks nice man


----------



## Melissa (May 8, 2008)

blunt man said:
			
		

> how many plants u got under that 70w?looks nice man


 
pot belly has 1 plant under the 70 watt (read a few post up from yours )eace:

*potbelly  she  look absolutley divine ,,lucky you come harvest day :48:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful man! i bet those smell WONDERFUL! 


enjoy the smoke :bong1:!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 8, 2008)

Hey PB, do you mind if you snap some pictures of your grow box? It seems to be working very well and I'd be interested in how it looks.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

How's things PB?


----------



## massproducer (May 22, 2008)

They Look wonderful Potbelly, I think I can smell em through the screen


----------



## smokybear (May 22, 2008)

Any updates my friend? Take care and be safe.


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 22, 2008)

It's good to see these small bulbs actually getting used. Not many people use them over here in the UK - I got laughed at for suggesting a 150w HPS in a growshop recently. Have considered these 70w bulbs but we don't seem to get those security lights here that are sold in the states, all our home security lights are halogen. Have been working on my own grow, currently looking at a 150w HPS which is easily available, would like to try a 70w HPS and a 50w MH eventually.. If I get any kit that works but I decide is no longer suitable, i can always sell it to friends of mine who are always saying "i need to get a grow on" - yes you do my friends and i'll be happy to help out and give that intial inspiration and motivation - my initial motivation was a dude making icehash in the meditteranean on outdoor grows.. lol

That's a nice plant and I would be happy with those kind of yields but for my enclosed box, it's 3sq.ft so 70w just isnt enough. 150w will be bang on though. Am going SCROG so i shall probably put a couple of CFL's under the canopy to boost it all 

Mini HID growers UNITE!! 

Potbelly, thanks added for entire thread.  Keep up the good work me ol' fella


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

heres a 70w hps available in the uk

hxxp://www.liteworksuk.co.uk/floodlights/high-pressure-sodium-son-/70w-high-pressue-sodium.html


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 22, 2008)

If that light comes with a ballast its the cheapest i've ever seen. I'm in sheffield so i might give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

i think its all built in
with it bein a security light
just put a plug on and go

was gonna get that myself
but ended up gettin a 150w of ebay

am very happy with the results so far

------ edit --------
oops sorry pot belly
didnt mean to high jack ur grow diary

lookin good by the way


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 23, 2008)

Ta for the info billy.

Potbelly, props for doing this diary. How much heat does this light give off? I don't imagine its much.. Have you used CFLs before? any temp comparisons for us between a 70w HPS and CFL bulbs?


----------

